# Need some help - cannot get hold of vet!!



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Yesterdady we noticed our cats eye was weeping, kept it clean and wiped it (dont know if that was wrong now)

We have woken today to a a cat with his eye half shut and what looks like his other eyelid hanging down over his eye which is pinky and weepy (see photo below)

Having trouble getting through to any vet and tbh i know we will have to pay extortionate vets fees today, is it a condition that needs sorting asap?

Please advise

Mel
x


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Ohhh Mel that looks sore   Poor Jinx.  Hope you can find someone to help you today, good luck x x 

Amanda xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Mel

Isn't Lulu's partner a vet?

Louj


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Mel

I am not a vet but if I was you I would judge it by how the cats behaving. If he is strugling and acts/looks like he is in pain I would try and get him to a vets today but if he is really not that bothered I would just keep him in today and keep bathing it.

Poor little mite it does look sore he has probably had a fight with a bush or stick try not to worry too much pets are very resiliant

Good luck


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Louj said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> Isn't Lulu's partner a vet?
> 
> Louj


He is yes, will have to wait for Lou to come online for her expert advice 



Caz.s said:


> Hi Mel
> 
> I am not a vet but if I was you I would judge it by how the cats behaving. If he is strugling and acts/looks like he is in pain I would try and get him to a vets today but if he is really not that bothered I would just keep him in today and keep bathing it.
> 
> ...


He isnt bothered by it at all, still racing round as per normal, i think he has had a scrap (play fight) with his mate  and he has caught it (he isnt owning up to it though  )

Thanks girls

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Help needed for my poor baby.

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mel

If you PM Lulu she'll get straight back to you when she comes online. (You may have already done that!) As last year when our Cat was in his final weeks she was fantastic and offered me loads of support by PM not only because Rich is a vet but because she's been a Vet Nurse for years.

I am sure you are right and a fight is the cause, we've had it here before although not quite a sore looking as that.  I hope Lou comes online soon to put your mind at rest.

Big  for Jinx!

Axxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks Mandy

Lou has been a life saver for me in years past aswell - she is wonderful support esp when i lost my cat a couple of years back.

I can say he feels ok in himself (well seems ok) - we have changed cat litter to catsan so perhaps that is the culprit - i dont know 

Mel
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Its horrible when our Furbabies are poorly because they can't tell you what's wrong or how they're feeling   I'm no help to you hun because I'm a panicker - I rang the Emergency Vet because I found a tick on Teddy after taking him for a walk!   As he has Frontline on they said I didn't have to do anything and it would drop off soon, which it did, but I did panic!  He also cut his foot once whilst out and there was a tiny amount of blood but because he was running about it seemed more and I can honestly say if DH hadn't been home and taken charge I could've called him an ambulance!  

Hope he's better soon.

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Mel
I have lous mobile number if you want me to PM you?? I'm sure she wont mind


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ohhh yes, get that looked at. Looks very sore to me. I would probably bother the vet tonight, best not to take risks with eyes hun. Sorry we have both been working today, rubbish! x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Got I feel awful for not seeing this, you should have text me! If you were nearer our hospital is open as normal on a Sunday hence me working and no out of ours fees! If you have insurance it should cover it minus your excess. x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thanks for that Lou - will try them again, they just keep saying please call back within working hours, the one vet that i did know opened on a Sunday is now shut on Sundays.

Wish i lived closer to you also - at least i know i would of got first class treatment for him.

Mel
x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Finally got through to our vet who said that it sounds like conjunctivitis and it can wait until tomorrow, she said she does not normally see cats with eye problems as an emergency    

Thanks again Lou  

Mel
x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

that is no case of mild conjunctivitis! Some practices are shocking, wish she could see the eyes! . Well keep him in tonight, I wouldnt bathe his eyes at all as they look pretty sore to me. Just make sure he gets seen first thing tomorrow x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Rich just had a look he said severe case of conjunctivis, bathe his eyes if he will let you, but if really sore which they look then just wait till tomorrow. Poor boy x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

What would our furbabies do without Lou and Rich at a weekend!     I hope you get him seen early on tomorrow Mel and that they give him something to make them more comfortable. Poor fella.

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Poor puss,hope he improves soon Mel


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Thank you Lou and Rich

I was a bit miffed at the vet but if she wont see him she wont see him, he is still attacking Murphy and the dog so he cannot be that bothered, he keeps trying to clean it himself.

Thank you so much for the advice.

Mel
x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

what is outrageous Mel is that some vets presume over the phone as to what the problem is. You should be so careful with eyes especially as if he has been playing with his mate he could have a scratch which could have caused an ulcer. make sure you mention that tomorrow and they will probably pop a bit of dye in just to make sure there are no ulcers. 

x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

HappyMummy said:


> what is outrageous Mel is that some vets presume over the phone as to what the problem is. You should be so careful with eyes especially as if he has been playing with his mate he could have a scratch which could have caused an ulcer. make sure you mention that tomorrow and they will probably pop a bit of dye in just to make sure there are no ulcers.
> 
> x


Will do - thank you - i do not know what i would do without you  

Mel
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

That looks awful   Hope you get it sorted out today at the vets    

I'm not a vet but know a bit about cats and don't think it will be the litter (catsan) we use catsan and our six persians are just dandy!

Hoping your baby is ok at the vets  

xxxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Just wondering whether it might be contagious? If he licks your other cat?

Looks sore. Hope you vet is able to give him something to sort it out quickly   poor kitty.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

doubt it will be contagious unless its something like chlamydia x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mr Jinx is off to the Vets later today, but I thought I'd let everyone know that the swelling is down quite a bit this morning and it doesn't look quite as bad as the above pic anymore.

He is still going to the vets though.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ahh, only cause it's contagious in humans, I thought it might be in cats and if he's trying to clean it himself & then cleaning his pal like my boys do...

Lulu, why are you confusing me with a name change?


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ah just felt like it! Hee hee! Mel and Tony thought it was caused by the other cat so therefore injury related. Could be contagious but I wouldnt have thought it would spread but then I am not the vet   Rich would probably disagree with me but then he would! ... Ah thats good Tony, I am really suprised! The miracle of salt water   Perhaps it is a scratch........


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

P.s Hope you have fun getting the eye cream in, the next hurdle! Ok lets play guess what the vet gives...... I guess Fucithalmic!   How sad am I, I play that game at work sometimes during consults     x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

HappyMummy said:


> P.s Hope you have fun getting the eye cream in, the next hurdle! Ok lets play guess what the vet gives...... I guess Fucithalmic!  How sad am I, I play that game at work sometimes during consults   x


I got that last year when one of my kittens had an infected eye


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

PS Lulu your inbox is full


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

HappyMummy said:


> P.s Hope you have fun getting the eye cream in, the next hurdle! Ok lets play guess what the vet gives...... I guess Fucithalmic!  How sad am I, I play that game at work sometimes during consults   x


Well, when he was a kitten he had CJ before and the drops cost £70 - and the vet on the phone said that he will probably need drops as before. So I am guessing it would be the same ones.

I think cream might be easier than the drops though - he is a grumpy cat at the best of times 

I didn't use salt water, just bathed his eye in slightly warm water from the kettel. He didn't like it - but suffered it none the less


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm forever bathing eyes   Persians need a face clean daily, I used make up remover pads as sometimes the cotton wool gets in their eyes. I find drops easier that cream but its always difficult no matter what!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wondering if Rich could prescribe something for my eyes Lou!   I am having terrible trouble with my left eye and my Optician is struggling to resolve the problem! 

Hope Jinx gets himself fixed up at the vet! Cant help but  at the thought of eye drops rather you than me!  Dogs are so easy compared with cats aren't they?  Ted would just sit there while you put anything in his eyes so long as there was a biscuit at the end of it! 

Axxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Vet said it was a very nasty case of conjunctivitis - no ulceration on the eye which is good. Although the cat hasn't sneezed - he think he might be a flu carrier and also chlamydia.

He had flu when we picked them up from the breeder, so I guess thats why he thinks he might be a carrier.

Anyhow, an injection and the cream(that Lou mentioned ) - it didn't cost as much as I thought it would this time - only £50 - so lets hope the little bugger recovers quickly


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Tony Reid said:


> Anyhow, an injection and the cream(that Lou mentioned ) - it didn't cost as much as I thought it would this time - only £50 - so lets hope the little bugger recovers quickly


You sound like Steve    I hope he gets better soon for everyone's sake! 

Axx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

ah Im pleased thats great he is on the mend, buggar to the flu carrier and chlamydia theory, thats a real shame if he is


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Tony Reid said:


> Vet said it was a very nasty case of conjunctivitis - no ulceration on the eye which is good. Although the cat hasn't sneezed - he think he might be a flu carrier and also chlamydia.
> 
> He had flu when we picked them up from the breeder, so I guess thats why he thinks he might be a carrier.
> 
> Anyhow, an injection and the cream(that Lou mentioned ) - it didn't cost as much as I thought it would this time - only £50 - so lets hope the little bugger recovers quickly


Did the breeder know he had cat flu when he left her? Is she GCCF or TICA registered? To be honest if she did sell you a kitten with cat flu I am appalled.... I'd report her.

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

♥Saila♥ said:


> Tony Reid said:
> 
> 
> > Vet said it was a very nasty case of conjunctivitis - no ulceration on the eye which is good. Although the cat hasn't sneezed - he think he might be a flu carrier and also chlamydia.
> ...


Yeah - she is (or claims to be) registered with both of those.

When we collected them, she told us that they might show mild signs of a cold, but that it would be down to stress of moving. Something I didnt feel sits right, at all really. However they both looked fine.

Then the next day one of the cats had weepy eyes and one of them was sneezing. They were both booked into the vets for a kitten check the next day anyway and the VET said that they were showing signs of cat flu.

Both had injections and drops.

We told her(the vet) what the breeder had said, and she had a 'questionable' look on her face... but didnt really comment.

The weepy eyes cleared up and the sneezing stopped after a coupel of days.

So, now we just have the current problem of a grumpy bengal with a sticky eye.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm registered with the "GCCF" and my kittens leave paperwork and all of my pet kittens are registered on the non-active register.

I'm novice - only been into showing breeding nigh on 4/5 yrs but I have NEVER heard of them showing signs of a cold when they go to their new homes ever!!

I only have one breed, persians and have no experience of Bengals. Persian due to their flat faces are weepy and need wiping daily. I didn't think Bengals got weepy eyes unless ill.

I'd ring the breeder and tell her, altho by the sounds of it she already knew what they had. Cat Flu is a bit like fleas once one has got it the rest have so the chances are her entire cattery will have it.

I'm so sorry you had to experience this. Its things like this that give breeders a bad name and they already get enough stick as it is.

I hope he gets better real quick, its awful when your furbabies are poorly

xxxxxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Ours are on the non active register - we have the paperwork for them.

At the time, we did tell the breeder what the Vet said - but she just dismissed it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Wasn't she concerned they had cat flu and had caught it from her??.....  

How is he today? I'd be in a blind panic if one of mine fell ill at his new home.

Hope he is on the mend. What have you called them?

xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The flu was when we first got them - last year, they are now 1 y/o 

We have Mr Jinx, a brown spotted and Murphy and Silver black spotted.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mr Jinx - although at fuzzy stage, his markings are much cleaner now...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=137&pos=9

and

Murphy and Jinx
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=137&pos=8

Jinx Dressed up for Christmas (he always looks this grumpy )
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=137&pos=2


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous Pics!! The second one didn't display though  

I have always been partial to a Bengal and I like Egyptian Mau's too!

I love the cat scratcher! Where did u get that from? I am forever ordering ones off Zooplus 

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Fixed the second one.

Thats not our cat scratcher - thats at the breeders, she has a massive play area built.

We do have a 7 foot unit like that though, bought it from a place in ongar about the same price as zoolpus.

Maus are lovely.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

We'll hopefully have one of them this summer! We are building an outdoor enclosure so our cats can go outdoors sometimes! It will mean more cat scratchers though


----------

